# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  MQ-9 Reaper (formerly Predator B), General Atomics Aeronautical Systems, Inc., San Diego, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - General Atomics Aeronautical Systems, Inc.

Home page - ga-asi.com/predator-b

General Atomics MQ-9 Reaper on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

MQ-9 Reaper UAV Drone - Missile Unload, Taxi, Launch and Recovery 

Published on Mar 27, 2013




> An MQ-9 Reaper (Predator B ) takes off from Wheeler Sack Army Airfield (WSAAF) at Fort Drum, New York on 05 April 2012. The MQ-9 is from the 174th Fighter Wing which launches and recovers its aircraft at WSAAF. Video by Tech. Sgt. Ricky Best | 174th Attack Wing | Date: 04.05.2012
> 
> The General Atomics MQ-9 Reaper (formerly called Predator B) is an unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV), capable of remote controlled or autonomous flight operations, developed by General Atomics Aeronautical Systems (GA-ASI) for use by the United States Air Force, the United States Navy, the CIA, U.S. Customs and Border Protection, the Royal Air Force, and the Italian Air Force. The MQ-9 and other UAVs are referred to as Remotely Piloted Vehicles/Aircraft (RPV/RPA) by the U.S. Air Force to indicate their human ground controllers. The MQ-9 is the first hunter-killer UAV designed for long-endurance, high-altitude surveillance.

----------


## Airicist

Military Drone: Up-close View of the MQ-9 Reaper UAV 

Published on May 5, 2015




> Members of the 27th Special Operations Wing from Cannon Air Force Base, New Mexico work hand-in-hand with Airmen in the ground control center ensuring the MQ-9 can operate on Hurlburt Field, Florida without any loss of satellite signal. Video by Tech. Sgt. Michael Schocker | 3rd Combat Camera Squadron

----------


## Airicist

General Atomics MQ-9 Reaper (formerly named Predator B) 

Published on May 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Maritime General Atomics MQ-9s called Guardians

Published on May 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Sep 21, 2015




> MQ-1 Predator and MQ-9 Reaper UAVs maintenance, taxiing, taking off, and landing. Video by SrA. William Branch | 455th Air Expeditionary Wing | Date: 08.14.2015

----------


## Airicist

GA-ASI’S Type-Certifiable Predator B Takes Flight

Published on Nov 30, 2016




> General Atomics Aeronautical Systems (GA-ASI) announced that its Type-Certifiable Predator B (TCPB) variant completed its first flight test at the company’s Gray Butte Flight Operations Facility near Palmdale, Calif., on November 17th.

----------


## Airicist

Air Force MQ-9 Reaper Drone Aircraft soars over California skies

Published on Aug 25, 2017




> Video of MQ-9 Reaper unmanned aerial vehicle in flight over Southern California and near March Air Reserve Base, California. 
> 
> The General Atomics MQ-9 Reaper (sometimes called Predator B) is an unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) capable of remotely controlled or autonomous flight operations, developed by General Atomics Aeronautical Systems primarily for the United States Air Force. The MQ-9 and other UAVs are referred to as Remotely Piloted Vehicles/Aircraft by the USAF to indicate their human ground controllers. The MQ-9 is the first hunter-killer UAV designed for long-endurance, high-altitude surveillance. (Read more: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Atomics_MQ-9_Reaper)

----------


## Airicist

Article "Northrop Grumman's Plan To Replace The MQ-9 Reaper With Stealthy Autonomous Drones"
We talk to Northrop Grumman Vice President Richard Sullivan about what his company has potentially in store for the Air Force's MQ-Next tender. 

by Tyler Rogoway
November 9, 2020

----------

